# How to drill and thread when you have no tail stock



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

well today i finished my drill chuck and threading adaptor.

I threaded a small piece of steel to take a drill chuck, and welded it 90degrees to another peice of steel so go in the tool post






A bit of fidgeting and i had the drill chuck with the threaded steel centred in the lathe chuck and i put the other bit in the toolpost and brought them together to get a tack weld So the centre height *should* be perfect :wink: 






next i machined a big steel pin, around 16.50mm in diameter and 100mm long, it has the end turned to about 12mm to fit in the drill chuck and two smaller pins on the end one at abut 5.48mm and about 4.48mm, to centre itself with .177 and .22 calibre gun barrels :wink: 

Next i needed the threading attachment for it so a big heft of 2" aluminium was drilled down the centre at 16.5mm and the end bored out to take a 1/2unf split Die. The holes where drilled and tabbed for grub screws and the centre grub screw was turned to a point at the end to open the die. It was knurled after finishing for extra grip but the camer hasnt caught it very well.






Okay time to try it all out :lol: :lol: 

first a gun barrel was centred using a 5.5mm drill bit and and the dial indicator, then the "hand threads" that i tried ages ago where parted off








then the barrel was turned to the size of the threads 1/2" :wink: 





and undercut using a thicker parting tool - if i used my brains i could have done this bit after i first parted off the end of the barrel





then it was recrowned using a weee- tiny little boring bar and half a litre of oil





Its ready thread, so the drill chuck and the steel pin go in the tool post and are aligned with the barrel





then the die holder is slid on and rotated to catch the first few threads - but i forgot a pic  

One it has two threads or so its all removed from the lathe and finished in the vice, i didnt take the die back out the adapter just used it as it was.


----------

